#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  IIS Welding Fabrication Standards Book

## Nabilia

IIS Welding Fabrication Standards.pdf



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: IIS Welding Fabrication Standards Book

----------


## unlock

thanx

----------


## M5416

Thanks for your sharing the information about the European Welding Standards system.

----------


## inconel

Thank you Nabilia.





> IIS Welding Fabrication Standards.pdf
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Serkan ŞIK

thanks nabilia

----------


## rolando

Thankssssss

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Nabilia, Thks for the share

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear Nabilia,

Can you please upload the link again.

Thanks in advance,

Amit

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

> Dear Nabilia,
> 
> Can you please upload the link again.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Amit



I ask the same, upload again, please!

----------


## Shekhar Kandpal

didnt find the link

----------


## sumon emam

Dear Nabilia,

Can you re-upload it again?

----------


## onomeanthony

link, not working

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

please, another link!

See More: IIS Welding Fabrication Standards Book

----------


## gtpol57

Reuploaded **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

